# Sexy Temari!!!



## majin_ssj_eric (May 13, 2007)

Ok, got a little bored at work today and decided to draw the lovely Temari.  I didn't have any references to work from so the style is a little different but I quite liked how it turned out.  Almost like a Marvel version of a Japanese manga character.  Anyway, please keep the comments coming as I love to see what others think of my work.  Later!


----------



## Even (May 13, 2007)

DAMN!!! That's really hot Really nice work


----------



## Itachi:.Uchiha17 (May 13, 2007)

Nice work man


----------



## Sogeking (May 13, 2007)

O:



hawttttttttttttt


----------



## lavi69 (May 13, 2007)

nnnniiicceee!!!!


----------



## Frambuesa (May 13, 2007)

so hot!!
*drooling*

loved it ;D


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 13, 2007)

pretty nice but she looks like a total hoe.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2007)

Nice drawing, looks great.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 13, 2007)

Woah, that outfit sure is something, I really like how you did her body shape, it all looks correct in the most attractive way possible.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (May 13, 2007)

Not bad....


----------



## Random Nobody (May 13, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

very nice, make more make more !


----------



## Sai (May 13, 2007)

mmmmm very sexy *drooling*


----------



## Char-Aznable (May 13, 2007)

She scares me..........


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2007)

thats hawt


----------



## adil (May 14, 2007)

the titles spot on. Well done


----------



## Pugthug (May 14, 2007)

Kinda has a tomb raider feel to it. Anyway great picture you nailed what Temari should look like ^_^


----------



## Lullaby (May 14, 2007)

Very nice ♥
only her hands looks a bit off to me <3


----------



## Lapin_Mignon (May 14, 2007)

Oh! I love it!


----------



## kaiden (May 14, 2007)

HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shmee (May 14, 2007)

bangin hot temari man. good job


----------



## majin_ssj_eric (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.  I'll try to draw some more soon....


----------



## Insein (May 15, 2007)

Vedy Nice.


----------



## Lemonade (May 15, 2007)

Now that's sexy, you have skills!


----------



## Mizura (May 15, 2007)

That Is pretty sexy. XD


----------



## Fremen (May 15, 2007)

good work


----------



## mmv1301 (May 15, 2007)

That's RED HOT!


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 15, 2007)

I bet Shikamaru's jaw dropped when he seen that...


----------



## sonteen12 (May 15, 2007)

Very sexy!!


----------



## Gamble (May 15, 2007)

Her arms look a bit short I think, but it's very lovely. ^^


----------



## natwel (May 27, 2007)

I think her dress pre time skip is sexier though.


----------



## pancake (May 27, 2007)

That's sexy. O_O Great work!


----------

